# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  222

## Neckshot

Dose any one want to swap 222 brass for either 7mm rem mag or 243,the 222 is mainly norma.

----------


## Neckshot

tard

----------


## 7mmsaum

I have some if you want it.

----------


## Neckshot

you want the tripple 2 brass?

----------


## 7mmsaum

I have a good hunting mate thats always extolling the 222 virtues, he would appreciate the brass if no one else here wants it.

----------


## Neckshot

sweet deal done then.

----------

